# [V] Samsung i900 Omnia 8GB Gebraucht mit Navi



## Gabbagadnalf (11. Mai 2010)

Verkaufe hier mein I900 mit Navi für 100 € 

Hier sind noch Infos zum Handy 
http://www.inside-handy.de/handys/samsung_i900-omnia-8gb/1664_allgemein.html



Bei Fragen einfach PM an mich kann auch gern Fotos machen


----------



## Vordack (12. Mai 2010)

Ich würde Dir gerne eine PN schicken, nur leider hindert mich die neue Forensoftwaredaran. 

Schicke bitte eine E-Mail an janwendler@freenet.de. 

Dann antworte ich.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (12. Mai 2010)

Wie ist der Zustand des Handys? 
Hätte auch Interesse daran!


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (12. Mai 2010)

Der Zustand des Handy ist sehr gut. Die ganze Kabel sind auch noch vorhanden. Aber erstmal spreche ich mit Vordack ob er das Handy will wenn er nicht will dann reden wir weiter


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (13. Mai 2010)

Gabbagadnalf schrieb:


> Der Zustand des Handy ist sehr gut. Die ganze Kabel sind auch noch vorhanden. Aber erstmal spreche ich mit Vordack ob er das Handy will wenn er nicht will dann reden wir weiter


Danke, dann lass mal gut sein. 
Hab mir eben das Omnia i8910 HD für 40€ mehr gekauft. Thx.


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (15. Mai 2010)

**Push**


Steht noch zum verkauf 90 euro inkl Versand


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (18. Mai 2010)

''''push'''


----------



## Gabbagadnalf (20. Mai 2010)

Kann geschlossen werden ist verkauft


----------



## Vordack (20. Mai 2010)

Gabbagadnalf schrieb:


> **Push**
> 
> 
> Steht noch zum verkauf 90 euro inkl Versand


Oh, danke für den Push, gut zu wissen


----------

